# Pulsating Noise from Pipes



## drainman (Apr 23, 2010)

I have a customer with an unexplained sound of pulsating pipes, but it does not happen all the time, and seems to happen mostly early evening. I ran all the fixtures in the house, could not make the noise happen again, checked the water meter.

Does anyone have any ideas??


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

Yeah cleanup your draincleaning mess and tell them to call a plumber. This problem is plumbing 101.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

We had this being caused by an under lav circulating pump.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Are there any vacuum breakers on outside hose spigots?


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

*noise*

A loose washer in a plumbing fixture


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

drainman said:


> I have a customer with an unexplained sound of pulsating pipes, but it does not happen all the time, and seems to happen mostly early evening. I ran all the fixtures in the house, could not make the noise happen again, checked the water meter.
> 
> Does anyone have any ideas??


Go over there in the "early evening", when the problem traditionally occurs.

Tell the person in the other bathroom using the shower to turn it off for a while, so you can listen for the unexplained sound................:whistling2:


----------



## robertsamual (Dec 5, 2010)

RealLivePlumber said:


> Go over there in the "early evening", when the problem traditionally occurs.
> 
> Tell the person in the other bathroom using the shower to turn it off for a while, so you can listen for the unexplained sound................:whistling2:


Yup! Do the same. This is the only time when you can check the exact place or cause of sound. Have you checked strainer? Try to remove and fix it for pulsating sound to be stopped. Let me know the update on this. Good luck!!


----------



## PlumberJake (Nov 15, 2010)

I have found fill valves to be the culprit. The seal 'chatters' as water slowly passes through it. 

Jake


----------



## sigshooter71 (Dec 8, 2010)

I agree check the toilets fluidmaster fill valves can groan or chatter:blink:


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

and what is the rest of the story?


----------



## Pro Plumber (Jun 16, 2010)

You may also want to check the pressure reducer valve. this can cause lots of eerie noises. Most commonly you will find a loose washer in a faucet or in a ball-cock. Water closet are always a good start of a investigation.


----------



## frugalrooter (Dec 10, 2010)

could be the webble wobble pin fell out of the phlem phlam joint???


----------

